

The Tech Industry Has Already Given Hollywood The Answer To Piracy - finin
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120123/03464717508/tech-industry-has-already-given-hollywood-answer-to-piracy-if-only-it-would-listen.shtml

======
twiceaday
One problem I have with big media is that they want to charge you for every
single unit of utility that you get out of their products; a hopeless task.

